# Buying new vape gear



## DougP (5/1/16)

I see it...
I want it...
I have to have it....
And every part of me yearns for it...
I have found a vendor selling it...
but its selling fast...
If I place a order now it can be here by tomorrow....
BUT...
The entire deal hangs in the balance..
the most difficult obstacle to overcome now faces me..
Getting this past the wife...

Need some fresh ideas and excuses my fellow vaporers. I have used up all my excuses and reasonings 

Help !!!!


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Cespian (5/1/16)

You will be selling existing gear to fund this new gear, hence "no cost at all"?

In all honesty though, I've stopped the excuses with the Mrs because they always find out... ALWAYS! 
So now I've just put on my big boy pants and disclosed vaping as my hobby and set aside a hobby budget. Saves me from spending too much and I don't need to come up with a story when I need to buy things.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DougP (5/1/16)

This one gets me every time..
You have 4 devices already and only one mouth to vape with... please do enlighten me...

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## shaunnadan (5/1/16)

Tell her it broke ! Make up a sad story. Tell her how your feeling stressed and were grinding your teeth that you didn't have your mod. 

Cry that @Rowan Francis is out of country and will only be able to repair it when he's back,lol

If done correctly .... She will buy the new mod for you !

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Cespian (5/1/16)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> This one gets me every time..
> You have 4 devices already and only one mouth to vape with... please do enlighten me...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Her statement is not unlogical though lol. Think this might call for a new thread called "things my spouse tells me about vaping"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## wiesbang (5/1/16)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> This one gets me every time..
> You have 4 devices already and only one mouth to vape with... please do enlighten me...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Smart woman lol!
I wouldn't lie, us woman we are smart hoomans!


----------



## Stosta (5/1/16)

Tell her it's a safer mod, or safer batteries, or safer juice (although when I use this my wife still just looks at me, knowing I'm talking rubbish).

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DougP (5/1/16)

Well here's the funny thing...
My retort to the 4 devices and 1 mouth was..
But darling you have one pair of feet and 3456 pairs of shoes...
And then with the gifted skills that only a woman is born with she managed to turn that around one very quickly and somehow I was back on the spot again...
Tongue in cheek..
There is a reason why God never got married he just somehow knew....


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver (5/1/16)

Hi @Blends Of Distinction , just checking, does your wife vape or smoke
Sounds like neither


----------



## Paulie (5/1/16)

Ive given up explaining lol Especially people who know me i think they have given up asking 

E.G. Ow is that a new mod?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (5/1/16)

@Silver she does neither....but she supports me fully...
Love her to bits but dam it's a tough sell getting new vape gear past her... It's actually a good thing because if left up to me I would probably own every mod, atty and every vape device ever invented...

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (5/1/16)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> @Silver she does neither....but she supports me fully...
> Love her to bits but dam it's a tough sell getting new vape gear past her... It's actually a good thing because if left up to me I would probably own every mod, atty and every vape device ever invented...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Maybe you should try the angle that buying new gear helps keep you interested in the hobby and off the stinkies

Also - even if you spend a few thousand a month extra on vaping - it pales in comparison to the costs of treating some of the smoking related illnesses....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ernest (5/1/16)

Very hard if she does not vape, but if she does it's easy. I told my wife that her tobacco juice is getting low and that I'll get more on Monday (yesterday), also that I see she really likes the evod more than the other pen types and think I should get her another. So I proceeded with an order for R1500 DIY plus one 10ml bottle of tobacco concentrate and R2000 worth of hardware plus a evod. We're both happy 
Next week I'll say there was a special on Chinese imports.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shaunnadan (5/1/16)

Cespian said:


> Her statement is not unlogical though lol. Think this might call for a new thread called "things my spouse tells me about vaping"



things my spouse tells me about vaping >>>

but there is soooooo much cotton wool in the bathroom cupboard, just use that !

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DougP (5/1/16)

@Silver tried that one...And her retort was...
imagine how much you would save towards a second honey moon holiday for us if you stopped completely...both in medical costs and in filling your lungs costs...
I learnt long ago....dammed if you do, dammed if you don't

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (5/1/16)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> @Silver tried that one...And her retort was...
> imagine how much you would save towards a second honey moon holiday for us if you stopped completely...both in medical costs and in filling your lungs costs...
> I learnt long ago....dammed if you do, dammed if you don't
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



im busy planning our 1st honeymoon and that idea did not cross my mind at all !


----------



## rogue zombie (5/1/16)

Lol... the day before going on holiday, with having shorted my Reo, I was packing the VTC Mini and my original iStick which has been on its last breathe for a long time.

My wife actually told me to buy another mod, "so she doesn't having to hear my whining about how the regulated mod could break."  

You guys should learn to whine like a child, thus your partner will do anything to shut you up. True story, my wife practically begged me to get a Reo, because I didn't shut up about the crap that I had on the regulated front.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## DougP (5/1/16)

@shaunnadan.. Wot ever you do do not mention this thread to her


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## argief (5/1/16)

shaunnadan said:


> im busy planning our 1st honeymoon and that idea did not cross my mind at all !


Obviously your fiance does not participate in this forum... That right there my friend would cost you a business class upgrade to wherever you are going! 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## argief (5/1/16)

I'm going to take a stab in the dark and assume those asking for advice here are not in charge of the finances? If you aren't, propose this as a solution. When you have the fate of your family in your hands, I'm guessing the yawning will subside... If you are, remember that juice can also fall under the categories of Groceries, take out, or entertainment, whilst gear certainly counts for fashion (clothing and footwear, etc)!! 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cespian (5/1/16)

shaunnadan said:


> things my spouse tells me about vaping >>>
> 
> but there is soooooo much cotton wool in the bathroom cupboard, just use that !



You should ask her if she would like to wash herself with Sunlight soap... because if cotton is cotton, then soap is soap

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DougP (5/1/16)

@agrief..but here's the million dollar question..
Why is having 3 mods and wanting a 4th one deemed to be money wasting, but having 3200 pairs of shoes and wanting another pair to match that dress deemed as a die hard requirement and a must have..

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (5/1/16)

argief said:


> Obviously your fiance does not participate in this forum... That right there my friend would cost you a business class upgrade to wherever you are going!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk



she is on the forum. but 99% of her posts are actually mine when my phone is to far and her ipad is closer to me. lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/1/16)

Paulie said:


> Ive given up explaining lol Especially people who know me i think they have given up asking



I'm with @Paulie on this one!


----------



## blujeenz (5/1/16)

Personal freedom is very under rated, much like a good No2, but its when I see threads like these and all the ducking, diving and tap dancing, that I smile to myself.
True, flying solo is not for everyone, its a big responsibility to not answer to anyone, to do what you like, where you like, when you like.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## kev mac (5/1/16)

Cespian said:


> You will be selling existing gear to fund this new gear, hence "no cost at all"?
> 
> In all honesty though, I've stopped the excuses with the Mrs because they always find out... ALWAYS!
> So now I've just put on my big boy pants and disclosed vaping as my hobby and set aside a hobby budget. Saves me from spending too much and I don't need to come up with a story when I need to buy things.


My wife (God bless her)lets me think i'm fooling her.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (5/1/16)

blujeenz said:


> Personal freedom is very under rated, much like a good No2, but its when I see threads like these and all the ducking, diving and tap dancing, that I smile to myself.
> True, flying solo is not for everyone, its a big responsibility to not answer to anyone, to do what you like, where you like, when you like.


A good solid relationship has nothing to do with control. 
My wife has her hobbies and interests and I have mine. 
We are both unique individual but we like coming together to share life's experiences. 
That said I ask her what she thinks and she usually tells me that I'm going to do what I want irrespective of her opinion and I usually do.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (6/1/16)

Christos said:


> A good solid relationship has nothing to do with control.
> My wife has her hobbies and interests and I have mine.
> We are both unique individual but we like coming together to share life's experiences.
> That said I ask her what she thinks and she usually tells me that I'm going to do what I want irrespective of her opinion and I usually do.



Thats exactly how it should be, but usually rarely is, well in my experience anyway. 
To quote Kahlil Gibran from The Prophet on Marriage


> ...and stand together, yet not too near together: For the pillars of the temple stand apart, and the oak tree and the cypress grow not in each other's shadow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Waine (6/1/16)

I can relate to the first post on this thread 100%.

I have already become fascinated with the whole building of coils and wicks hobby after just reading about it on the web for 3 days. I WILL be buying my re buildable soon. My only brick and mortar shop is the Vape Shop in Umhlanga, Gateway. Any suggestions as to what I should buy?


----------



## Lingogrey (6/1/16)

Waine said:


> I can relate to the first post on this thread 100%.
> 
> I have already become fascinated with the whole building of coils and wicks hobby after just reading about it on the web for 3 days. I WILL be buying my re buildable soon. My only brick and mortar shop is the Vape Shop in Umhlanga, Gateway. Any suggestions as to what I should buy?


I do not know where in Durban you stay, but you might be quite close to Sir Vape's brick and mortar in Morningside - a much better bet in my opinion http://www.sirvape.co.za/pages/contact-us

@Sir Vape and @BigGuy would provide you with expert advice on rebuildable gear

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

